# Male and female?



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

these are my darling baby rats-only there's a problem...I think they may be male and female! Can you guys tell if one is male and the other is female by these pictures?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: oh no! Help please!*

Well, those pictures are a bit hard to tell from. 

Here's a good page on sexing rats: http://www.ratz.co.uk/sexingrats.html

At that age it should be apparent and they can breed, so I hope they're not a mix. :?

My boy (and his bits) at 3 mnths:


----------



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: oh no! Help please!*

oh woah, I think she may be a girlie after all. Thanks so much.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: oh no! Help please!*

Ide keep them separate because they can breed now and a young rat, at that age, having been bred, WILL have difficulties giving birth. I'm also guessing you got them at a pet store? Seeing breeders and rescues are clear on sexing. It happens, getting a certain sex from another. Just keep an eye on her now for weight gain and behavior.


----------



## cashewsmama (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: oh no! Help please!*

i need to see another pic of the last girl to really tell.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: oh no! Help please!*

i would need to see better pictures of both (with perhaps their tail dangling down) to be able to be completely certain.


----------



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: oh no! Help please!*

I'll try to get one next time I'm at my dad's (he has the camera) Nope I got them from my friend.


----------



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: oh no! Help please!*

here are some more, please help 
thanks


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: oh no! Help please!*

both DEFINATELY girls.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: oh no! Help please!*

I agree. 

Looks like you're safe!


----------



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: oh no! Help please!*

Yayy thanks so much <3


----------

